# A toll free route to Strasbourg



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I have had a couple of requests for a detailed toll free route to the Strasbourg area. This is my preferred route, with just one toll costing 1.10 euro. The toll is charged on a short section of the A4 motorway and avoids a transit through the town of Saverne. Saverne is incidentally worthy of a stop but it can be a traffic bottle neck.

Assuming a start at Calais, the route is easy and is clearly sign posted. The slightly complicated bit is around Lille, where one motorway leads to another and then another!

From Calais, take the toll free A16 motorway to Dunkerque and then head south towards Lille. The A25 motorway to Lille is toll free and has recently been resurfaced for a good portion, so no more broken teeth and crockery. The easiest way from the Lille area is then to follow the signs for Paris and Brussels - shown as Bruxelles - on the A1 motorway. You are only on the A1 motorway for a couple of miles, before you then follow signs to Mons, Brussels and Charleroi. (Charleroi is the airport to the south of Brussels.) Keep going on this road and follow signs to Arlon, then Luxembourg. Refuel in Luxembourg - there are two service areas on this route - and carry on back to France. Entering France, you are on the A31 motorway and follow signs to Metz. At the interchange of the A31 and the A4, take the A4 towards Strasbourg, but then after a few miles, follow the signs to "Metz Est" on the A314. On the overhead gantries are signs for Chateau Salins and Aeroport Regional - the D955. The D955 is a good road, little traffic although you do pass through a few small towns and villages. There are a couple of supermarkets on this route with decent parking and also a few little market squares etc where you can park up and have a stroll etc. The D955 leads on to the N4, signed as Strasbourg. At Phalsbourg, you can join the A4 motorway for one junction and then leave the motorway at Saverne, picking up the old N4 towards Strasbourg. (This one junction is toll payable, but saves messing about going through Saverne and also the twists and bends on the "Coline de Saverne" - well worth the 1.10 euro!) The N4 in that area is renumbered the D1004. The D1004 will take you to Strasbourg or you can branch off and head for other small towns such as Molsheim etc.

French "route national" roads have been renumbered in many parts. The N4 as it was known is now the D1004 in the location mentioned. Some maps still show the old road numbers, other maps show both numbers, whilst some just show the new "D" number"

The conventional toll route from Calais to Strasbourg via Reims would cost 134 euro one way for a tag axle motorhome.

You can check your toll cost at www.autoroutes.fr and then change your vehicle type in the options section, also adding the correct number of axles etc. I have emailed the autoroute people in the past and have received an accurate costing of tolls.

If you send an email....

Bonjour

Je suis anglais. J'ai un camping car. Le camping car est 5000kg et ha 3 essieux. Le toll de Calais a Strasbourg, c'est combien?

Hello

I am English (I always put that on emails). I have a motorhome. The motorhome is 5000 kg and has three axles. The toll from Calais to Strasbourg costs how much?

Simply change the sizes, number of axles and towns etc and you will receive a reply.

If you want to look at this route on websites, set Calais as a start, Strasbourg as the end, and use ARLON in Belgium as the first "route via" and then Chateau Salins as the second "route via"

Russell


----------

